# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agroindustriales  Venta de Harina de Plátano y Harina de Yuca

## Mochepales

Estimados  
Actualmente contamos con producción de 20 Ton por mes de Harina de Plátano verde (Ingiri y Bellaco), con un precio base de S/.7.80 (inc IGV y Flete), 
Asimismo contamos con Harina de Yuca con un total de 18 Ton por mes, con un precio base de S/. 8.00 (Inc IGV y Flete). 
Cualquier duda o consulta, gustosos en atenderlos. 
Saludos.  
PACHA NOSTRA S.A.C.
Jr. SUCRE 461 - UCHIZA 
985670067Temas similares: BANANO DESHIDRATADO Y HARINA DE PLÁTANO (ORGÁNICO Y CONVENCIONAL) Venta de harina y Cubos de Alfalfa Vendo Harina de Platano, Yuca, Papa, Tocosh. Venta de  Harina de Algarrobo SERVICIO DE DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA PARA HACER HARINA DE PLÁTANO

----------


## GDGise

Hola, 
Estamos interesados en la harina de yuca, calidad de exportación.  Puede cotizar 5 ton de este producto?  Incluyendo sus términos de venta y entrega. 
Gracias,
Giselle Huertas info@gdgeneralservices.com

----------


## jcpalacios

Buenas tardes Srta. Giselle Huertas, el  precio de nuestro producto es de S/ 6.15 nuevos soles incluido el IGV, presentación de 25 kilos  en bolsas de papel triple capa con  bolsa de polipropileno en su interior.El lote va acompañado de un certificado de laboratorio; los términos de venta son un 50% de adelanto a la firma del contrato u orden de compra y el saldo a la entrega del producto en el almacén que señalen (dentro de la ciudad de Lima).
El plazo de entrega es de 15 días  hábiles  para 5 toneladas siendo el plazo de 30 días  hábiles para cantidades mayores.Cualquier consulta, gustosos de poder atenderles.
Atentamente

----------


## dangoba2000

Requiero 200 kilos de harina de platano de muestra para tingomaria 999167726

----------

